
Tesla owner files lawsuit in California claiming sudden acceleration - georgecmu
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-lawsuit-california-idUSKBN14K01X?il=0
======
greglindahl
No news here. People think they're stepping on the brakes and actually hit the
accelerator.

